# Galaxy Nexus VZW not recognized by PC (driver issue?)



## letsplaay (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, I've been spending the last hour researching, but I have tried different things, but my computer still won't recognize my Galaxy Nexus. Not as MTP, no ADB, nothing.
I was doing fine on my other computer, but now I'm on a new computer. This computer just won't recognize my phone. When I first connected my phone to my new computer, it installed some drivers on its own, and since then, my PC won't recognize my phone, and my phone won't recognize it's connected to a PC.

Relevant Information:

1. PdaNet for Android3.02 Installed
2. Samsung USB Driver for Mobile Phones Installed
3. My phone's battery menu shows "charging as USB"
4. MTP box checked under USB computer connection
5. USB Fast Charge Option Disabled
6. USB Debugging Mode Enabled
7. No "Android" showing in device manager!! and no unidentified device (yellow question mark) in device manager
8. Windows 7 x64
9. Windows Media Player 12 pre-installed.

Any help would be much appreciated..... This is really frustrating.

EDIT: I thought I tried everything, but I did not. I unplugged the mouse and used its port instead. That solved it. I really appreciate everyone's help.  RW is awesome!


----------



## cubsfan86 (Oct 14, 2011)

I had this issue during the initial root process. I had to toggle the "connected as" mode for the PC to identify the device.


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine connected fine when I got it and the PC installed the drivers.
A few weeks ago it couldn't recognize it.
I switched cables and it worked fine.


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Is fast charge enabled?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 10, 2012)

I had a similar issue with mine. At my computer at home, it would only connect as PTP. At work, it connected as MTP with no problem. I have Windows 7 at work but the old Windows XP at home and my CPU at home is tired. I still think my Gnex is moody and hormonal.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Download the Naked Universal Driver 0.7 http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1514942

People really need to stop downloading and installing PDANet for drivers.

As for the other issue, try different cables.


----------

